# New Old Winchester



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure didn't plan on this, but picked up a Winchester Model 43 in .22 Hornet today. It sports an older Leupold VX II, 3x9, which I have no problem with. Disassembled and scrubbed and lightly lubed the rig. Tried a few test shots and dialed in the windage only - no longer shots yet. Also, picked up a box of Winchester Supreme Hornet ammo in 34-grain JHPs. At only $20, couldn't pass it up. I have plenty of handloads, because I use two other Hornets - an NEF and Contender. Right off, I found my pet single-shot loads were quite a bit long for the Winchester mag, so I single loaded some 40-grain V-Max and 40-grain Ballistic Tip zippers. No problem!

This particular copy appears to have been made from 1951 to 1953.

Looking forward to some chuckin'.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like you'll have some fun with your new addition.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I sure expect to take it afield this spring. I've always enjoyed the mild report yet deadly impact of the 45-grain Hornet bullets. I once had a farmer friend, Charlie, who had an inquisiitve mind. After I shot a large 'chuck with the Hornet and saw that there was no exit hole, I challenged him to find the bullet. Charlie all but strained that chuck following the wound channel. Nothing. Nothing but dead.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lovely looking rifle.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great rifle Glen ! Those Winchesters have always been great guns.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've always liked those old Winchesters. Good find !


----------

